# Fictionmusic says Hello



## fictionmusic (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome lads.



Frederick Russ said:


> Hi David,
> 
> Welcome back from lurk mode and welcome to V.I!
> 
> ...



Hey Frederick.

I'm not sure what's up with the site, but I have heard from some others about similar problems. Oh well. Here is the address of some of them, and as they are all kinda similar, you'll get a good idea of what's what

http://www.fictionmusic.tv/cafe/Syd%20In%20Berlin.mp3
http://www.fictionmusic.tv/cafe/Syd%20in%20The%20Secret%20Lair.mp3 (http://www.fictionmusic.tv/cafe/Syd%20i ... 20Lair.mp3)
http://www.fictionmusic.tv/cafe/Syd%20In%20South%20Africa.mp3 (http://www.fictionmusic.tv/cafe/Syd%20I ... Africa.mp3)
http://www.fictionmusic.tv/cafe/Syd%20In%20Vienna.mp3


----------



## Niah (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey fiction welcome to VI !

I like this kind of spy-game sound, very cool and congrats


----------



## Herman Witkam (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice stuff Fiction. The trip-hop breaks/beats sound cool with the orchestra!
Welcome to V.I!


----------

